# Met nice goldendoodle on walk



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was walking one of my dogs and was approaching a woman and a large fluffy dog coming our way. She crossed the street to put distance between us and as we approached each other, I stopped and yelled across the street to her "What type of dog is that?" She said it was a young goldendoodle. I was surprised because it had a shaved face and looked a lot like a standard poodle. So I actually mistook a doodle for a poodle.

The woman said the dog belonged to her daughter and was not well behaved around other dogs. She had it sitting next to her and was sort of clutching it. I told her the dog was not barking and I thought it was doing pretty well. 

I mention this episode because this lady was very good to avoid causing other people any problems walking their dogs and she was very friendly. I also mention this because I think goldendoodles would look very nice if they have shaved faces. Perhaps I am prejudiced because I am partial to shaved faces, but I really thought this dog was a poodle.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can't help but ask, if you want your dog to look like a poodle, why not just get a poodle? i still don't get it re doodles. there is nothing i have seen in labs or goldens that is superior in temperament to poodles. each breed has its atypicals - hyper or aggressive or fearful - so there isn't much to be achieved by crossbreeding that i can see. it's amazing to me that people will go out of their way to get a doodle or a goodle (golden/poodle?); what's the point?

as to the other issue, yes, the responsible adult in this case was indeed being a responsible adult, which is wonderful.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I can only guess that some people like golden retrievers and are trying to make a nonshedding version. Or maybe poodles have that frufru reputation. I doubt most people who own doodles want them to look like poodles. So I don't expect to see a lot of doodles with shaved faces.

I feel I need to accept doodles even tho I don't want one myself. I don't think people are going to stop making or buying them. As long as they are healthy, I might as well appreciate the lovely ones when I meet them.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my view is once it's a living dog, it needs to be treated as such. no doodle asked to be a doodle. but those who breed them and those who insist on buying them - i don't get it. we had a doodle owner at my condo for awhile. perfectly normal dog, but nothing special. his owner was very proud that he was a doodle. i wasn't even seriously considering getting a poodle then and based on meeting this particular dog, i couldn't figure out what was so special about a doodle, especially with the lovely golden retriever and a several very nice labs that live on the property. and, oh, yes, the one standard poodle i encountered that was so well trained - he was off leash (against the rules) and about to head off after something. his owner was busy with her baby but looked up just as the dog was ready to take off; she yelled his name and i swear you could see the smoke from is feet as he came to a screeching halt, turned around and went back to her. compared to that, what's a doodle got to offer that's better?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm comfortable with Poodles but doodles creep me out. Looks like a Poodle but it's got straight hair like a lab. Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not a doodle fan either. I don't get it. I have never seen a doodle that is nicer than a either a GR or a Poodle. I don't think the two are similar in type at all. Awful combo, looks-wise IMO. Looks like a big ole mutt, lol and that's what it is!

Barbara


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Most of the dogs in my are are a poodle something or other. I find Goldendoodles and Labradoodles large and ungainly and they often have super goofy personalities. I had one run into me at full speed a few years ago and I honestly thought it had broken my leg. It didn't even notice.

I'm going to sound like a snob now, but so many of these poodle whatevers are so ugly! They're often cute puppies but the lack of thought that went into their breeding usually shows up when they're fully grown. Although the same could also be said for many of the Poodles I see in the park, who are often short legged and long backed.

However, regardless of breed of dog, responsible dog ownership should always be commended! It's good she's keeping space between her dog and others.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a poodle mix but only because he was a rescue. I had hopes of finding a purebred, but this boy captured my heart the moment I looked at him. Looking at his physical features, you can see the dachshund in him with the short legs, turned out feet and the long body. Otherwise, he is poodle. He has the poodle curly hair and a 'poodly' face that I just adore. I can't say that I would intentionally crossbreed but I certainly won't discount the love that I get from my boy just because he is a mutt. My previous big boy, Max, was also a mix and also a rescue. Best dog on this earth....ever.

My boss's daughter has a doodle of some sort. Not really a 'pretty' dog, but from what she tells me, he's a good boy and relatively smart. Bossman can't stand him, though. Makes me sad. There's lots of love in the canine form.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Honest Opinion from a Goldendoodle owner*

I have a Goldendoodle but it was not my first choice. We got our puppy after our rescue Maremma died at 16. A Maremma Sheepdog is a cousin of the Great Pyrenees. My fiance wanted a sporty dog and our previous dog had some serious shedding. We had 5 vacuum cleaners (2 Dysons, 1 Roomba, 1 bissell steam vac, and one dry vac). She broke the industrial one because the motor cannot handle overuse after 3 years. People including my mom don't come to my house given the amount of hair there was. When they do come they stay away from my couch. At work, my boss makes fun of me and says I must sit on a dog every day. I honestly didn't care for all of this shedding because I loved my rescue. What my fiance cared about was the aggression. She has bitten me twice but mostly redirected dog to dog food aggression. If it was up to me we'd be getting another Maremma but we plan to start a family in the next five years. I recommended a Golden Retriever but he doesn't like their silliness and he recommended the Goldendoodle. We didn't do the research on poodle because my fiance had the poodle stereotype, which we learned afterward was completely not true. 
My Goldendoodle is also training to be my service dog. That was the final factor. We thought the smarts of the poodle and friendliness of GR. He is very very smart (just passed his CGC the day he hit 6 months) and is very friendly. A toddler stuck her finger down his ears repeatedly (i was annoyed but her parents didn't stop her) but Lucky didn't mind. Lucky doesn't shed at all but this isn't always the case. My doodle doesn't jump but he was the calmest of his litter. 90% doodles I've met are overexuberant jumpers and chewers. In the end of the day, Goldendoodles are dogs. It requires a lot of training just like any dog for them to behave the way you want. People advertise them as miracle dogs and charge insane prices. 

What I don't like about Goldendoodle: 
1. There are a lot of unethical breeding- no standards and lots of money to be made. 
2. Massively overpriced. On doodle forum (a crazy nazi forum run by doodle extremist), they say if you paid under $1800, you probably dont have a properly bred dog. A large number of people on that forum felt no problem paying $5000 for their Australian Labradoodles. No title, not from champion bloodlines and unless this dog can cook, speak and do your laundry...there is no way I am paying that much. I paid nowhere near$1800 but I lucked out. I think the high price tag does encourage unethical overbreeding. I lucked out there again because my dog came from a very caring breeder, who text me frequently to learn about Lucky's progress . I saw on that forum that a lot of people with unhealthy puppies that cannot even get back in touch with their breeder after they were paid.
3. The type of people doodles entice are kinda frigid. Given the crazy cost, these dogs cannot live up to the expectations of their owners because most dogs require extensive training, grooming, and upkeep. 
Lucky's littermate went to one of these owners. She complains to me about her dog's shedding, how it gets dirty all the time, and eats everything. She says after the dog park, she doesn't even allow her dog back in the car. All of these things are normal dog behavior. This was her first dog off-course but maybe get a cat or toy poodle rather than a large jumpy dog without shedding guarantees.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

There's a nice goldendoodle in my therapy dog class right now. He's very well behaved and his owner has obviously trained him...but I have to say, they're not my cup of tea as adults. He's just really shaggy, and I'm not a fan of beards on dogs, so messy. This poor dog already had to have a leg surgery too. My brother has a labradoodle, and he is generally a nice dog, but kind of psycho, like many doodles I've met. The way he walks makes me think he has hip issues as well  I'm sure my brother bought him just because they're a fad, his roommate got a puppy from the same litter, and he *thought* he'd be getting a non-shedding dog. Unfortunately his dog both mats and sheds. If my brother will let me, I'm going to practice shaving face and feet on his dog 

I'm personally not a fan of purposefully bred doodles in general just because I thinks it's irresponsible to buy or breed mixed breed dogs. I don't really think any dogs should be bred except purebred dogs of good quality by responsible breeders. If you want a mix, why not get one from the shelter? And if you want a purebred dog, just buy from a good breeder or adopt from a reputable rescue.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is good dog and what is done can't be undone. But I will NEVER EVER GET ANOTHER GOLDENDOODLE- it really encourages puppy mills and *UNETHICAL BREEDING*. Go to any puppy store and you will see everything is some kind of poodle mix or a mix of some kind with high price tags....and even higher price tags after the many trips to the vet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I get upset with the intentional production of doodles by puppy mills and self-satisfied breeders with grandeous claims and sales prattle. The Golden doodles remind me of Sandy, Little Orphan Annie's dog. Cute mutts that I would rather meet on a walk than the pit mixes that are more common here.


----------

